

50+ Rubyists to Follow on Twitter - qhoxie
http://rubylearning.com/blog/2008/10/29/50-rubyists-to-follow-on-twitter/

======
jamesbritt
I follow a few of those people on Twitter (and stopped following even more),
and most of what I see is an approximation of line noise. Certainly of little
real Ruby value.

If you want to keep tabs on what's up in the dozens of different Ruby
communities, please consider getting a life, or, short of that, read blogs.
The content is usually less random.

But if you want to learn Ruby, here's a clue: Forget Twitter, stop reading
Hacker News, and code fucking Ruby. I wish more things in life were that
simple.

Cult of Personality == Community Death

------
lpgauth
Not sure what to think of this... I guess this point out one of the missing
features of twitter: groups.

I don't feel comfortable adding 50+ people that I don't know just so once in a
while I can get a neat ruby trick.

~~~
tptacek
You might subscribe to the one person who reads all 50 of those Twitter feeds
to pick out the one neat Ruby trick.

------
trevorturk
This is a great idea - thanks for the list!

